# SO excited new baby buck Alpine Great pedigree !



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

SO I put down the first buck we got he ended up with cl we had him tested for cae before we bought him but not cl  Lesson learned the hard way but we have only been at this for since feb  But I found a very nice baby buck from redwood hills for a great price . Both parents are awesome ! I'm so excited lucky us we don't need breeding until late fall because I'm having a baby of my own and he should be ready at 8 months to breed my does we are hoping  We can try sooner so we can get more chances too  Will post pictures in a week or two when we get him  
http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigree.aspx

http://rhfshowgoats.com/Queeny.html (dam)
http://www.redwoodhillherd.com/alpine-bucks/item/200-b-redwood-hills-free-foxtrot (sir)


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How exciting. Looks like a wonderful buckling you are getting. Bumblebee is my buck's granddam.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How exciting!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh how funny, you're actually getting a buckling from the buck that Jennifer pulled out of the spotlight sale last year! 
Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

Haha little bits that's awesome


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats! looks like he'll do well for you!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, very impressive! Good luck and congrats! If he were mine I'd be dancing a jig and singing at the top of my lungs!


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

I get to pick him up today and meet Scott such an awesome guy !!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo !!!!!! Will post pictures later I pick him up tonight and just cant wait !


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

We look forward to pictures.


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

SO here he is he doesn't have a name yet but it will be in BEE line of his momma  Hes huge not sure his birthdate either yet but hes about 9 weeks old and he's nearly the size of my smallest yearling doe ! He is a big lover of us and the ladies if I'd let him lol . Seems like they are born to hump lol  We are in love !


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah hes cute but I just cant believe his size I mean I have so much trouble remembering he still needs his bottle hes so big


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

We are loving foxtrot buzz hes awesome in all ways sweet boy and hes young but doing his job already well see if it worked in a month  SO excited ! We also got a nice doe from a friend who won reserve grand in dry yearling at Watsonville july 4th show ! Should be some awesome babies !


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, he is nice..... and big. Hope to see more pics of him as he grows. Congratulations.


----------

